# Effect on Australian pension



## janew (12 mo ago)

I am an australian citizen receiving an Australian pension and am now in a defacto relationship with an UK resident who also has a uk pension
We plan to move to Australia under a partner visa
My query is how will my pension be affected if at all and do i need to inform the australian authorities
Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

janew said:


> I am an australian citizen receiving an Australian pension and am now in a defacto relationship with an UK resident who also has a uk pension
> We plan to move to Australia under a partner visa
> My query is how will my pension be affected if at all and do i need to inform the australian authorities
> Thanks


You need to notify Centrelink of your combined incomes, from the date of becoming a couple. Your age pension will be, or may be, reduced, based on your combined total incomes. There are some thresholds of income that are ignored.

If income is too high, your pension could be reduced by up to 50% of the excess income.

It needs all figures to see if your aged pension is affected.









Income test for pensions - Services Australia


Your income can reduce how much we pay you. We use the pension income test to assess Age Pension, Disability Support Pension and Carer Payment.




www.servicesaustralia.gov.au


----------



## janew (12 mo ago)

JandE said:


> You need to notify Centrelink of your combined incomes, from the date of becoming a couple. Your age pension will be, or may be, reduced, based on your combined total incomes. There are some thresholds of income that are ignored.
> 
> If income is too high, your pension could be reduced by up to 50% of the excess income.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - so it looks like i could lose some or all of my pension
Can this be backdated


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

janew said:


> Thanks for that - so it looks like i could lose some or all of my pension
> Can this be backdated


Yes, depending on your total combined income, and the relevant thresholds. 

Centrelink rules do state the following to avoid any backdating requirements:

_While overseas it’s important to advise us about any change to your circumstances that would normally affect your payment or concession card, the same as you would if you were in Australia._


----------



## oliverwagner5320 (6 mo ago)

Payday loan online Indiana: What you should know

Indiana residents looking for a payday loan should be aware of the various options available to them. Online payday loans are one option, and they offer borrowers quick access to cash. However, there are a few things that borrowers should know before taking out a payday loan online. In fact, like all financial products, payday loans have their risks. Here are some things you should know before taking out a payday loan online in Indiana.

READ MORE HERE


----------

